# Can an English and an American budgie get along together



## Emu (Nov 13, 2021)

Can an English and an American budgie get along together


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The fact that one is English and another American does not matter, it comes down to the personality of each individual as to whether or not they will get along.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> The fact that one is English and another American does not matter


The Boston Tea Party not withstanding.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You just got your first budgie. Why are you already thinking about getting another?

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*


*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------

